# VK | Fathers Day 2021



## Stroodlepuff (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (15/6/21)

Brilliant stuff, keep it coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

